

The other side of Hacker News - A User Experience Experiment - volida
http://volos.posterous.com/hacker-news-user-experience-experiment

======
micampe
How to instantly improve the Hacker News user experience in one step: increase
the font size.

~~~
nostrademons
Ctrl +

------
trotsky
After using it for a half an hour or so, it would seem to me that the timer
for the user pop-up on hover is much too short, I get it by accident all the
time. In addition to a different default, perhaps it should be your first
option item.

Great work though!

~~~
volida
You are right, probably I will increase the timer.

------
_grrr
When you install the extension it warns you that it needs access to "Your
browsing history". I can understand why it needs your HN data, but why your
browsing history? (or is that message simply misleading)

~~~
moeffju
Any chrome extension which uses a 'background page' is listed as accessing
your browsing history. This is because a background page (think of it as a
daemon) knows which tabs you open and where you navigate and could
theoretically store or transmit that data.

------
chronomex
Could this cause problems the way that hnreputation
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=789469>) also did?

~~~
volida
are you aware of the practises of that script?

I do take a provision to delay 1200msec the request to the Newest page.

------
JeremyBanks
Could you include a larger screenshot? I can make sense of what's going on in
the current one, but just barely.

edit: Ah, the larger versions are on the Chrome extension page.

------
sathyabhat
Does not play well with AutoPager Chrome extension, though ( after the second
page).

Edit: Reply to an existing comment brings a new page as well.

~~~
volida
I haven't changed yet the reply functionality, only "add comment".

~~~
sathyabhat
Oh, ok. ANd I presume you've added the functionality only on the home page ?

~~~
volida
Yes, I thought I shouldn't interfere with the normal behaviour, when the page
is viewed normally.

------
jlees
I like it! Clicking on an article was a really pleasant surprise. What drove
you to write this?

~~~
volida
Thanks! I wondered how much it would change HN, just by adding a few features.
Then it felt really useful, and I decided to release it.

------
riffraff
pretty interesting, but i think I found a couple of strange things worth
reporting (hovering on your own user generates a "messy" tooltip, some race
conditions seem to appear). Where would you like them to be reported properly?
:)

~~~
volida
Thanks for trying it. I was going to put it on GitHub later. I will announce
the link later.

------
dillon
This extension is awesome. Definitely keeping this, very time saving.

~~~
volida
thanks

